

Didn't get into YC? Up your funding odds with the MassChallenge - screeley
http://screeley.com/didnt-get-into-yc-up-your-odds-1600-for-fundi

======
pg
"I think Y Combinator's acceptance numbers this year will be something like
.01%."

I assume this is meant as a joke, but just in case: every cycle we take about
the same percentage of applications. It's always between 2.5 and 3.5%.

(This is not a deliberate plan. It has just always worked out that way.)

------
bcrawford
Going through their application... I think their Challenge should be to really
revamp it. I feel like I have to click Save after ever field or I'll be
redirected to some random page when I click "Next."

------
klimuga
MassChallenge was a lifetime experience for me! I'm not in an IT space, so I'm
not sure that YCombinator could be a good fit for me, but MassChallenge was a
good fit indeed.

------
adammiller
I was a MassChallenge winner (@studyabroad101) and if you want any thoughts
about it, Tweet at me @adamjgmiller

~~~
AndrewGCook
Here's an article I wrote about the merits of the program if anyone's
interested: 14 Reasons You Should Enter the MassChallenge -
<http://bit.ly/f6wSvm>

Tweet me @andygcook or andy@rentabilities.com with any questions

